# shotguns?????



## jh (Mar 12, 2004)

What is the best (in your opinion) semi-auot 12ga 3 1/2" shotgun on the market?

Also, does anyone know of a fairly decent new over-under shotgun for a cheap price $500 (+ / -)?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

1. Benelli - inertia
2. Beretta - gas


----------



## John Simonson (Aug 29, 2005)

EA Bakiel aprox. 400 dollars.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

For a semi 3.5, take a good look at the Winchester Super X-2. Just as reliable as the inertia guns, easy to break down and clean, and takes lots of the stank off those roman candle shells.


----------



## NestlesBigTime (Mar 30, 2004)

just bought a new stoeger condor O/U....about $350 at gander...only shot it a couple times so far, but I really like the feel and fit of the gun for the price I paid for it.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Benelli SBE


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

if you really nedd 3 1/2 then

Xtrema 2
SBE 2
super X 2

are all really good guns. If you have a way to do it try to shoot all three and see what feels the best to you.


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

3.5" are slower in velocity than a 3", they just throw more shot. VELOCITY KILLS not amount of shot you are chunking out there. I shoot reloads through my Benelli M1 and kill geese and ducks from close range to 50 yards. 3.5" are good for turkey's but not much else.

Buy what feels right....I have had no trouble with my Benelli. If I were to buy again, it would be a SBE II or Beretta. I just like Italian guns. The other guns mentioned on this link are also quality. I would buy about anything but a Browning Gold. I have a buddy that has had mucho trouble with his and it is jap made.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

SBE II 8)


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Why a 3.5 12 ga? If I were in need of that much firepower, I'd get a 10 ga. The guns are heavier and absorb recoil better and you get a shorter shot string and tighter patterns. Personally 3in Heavi Shot kills anything legal to shoot at here. We don't have a Swan season yet.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

SBE II 

Owned 1100's, 11-87's and got tired of the gas system and o-rings etc...

Bought and hunted a SBE for 3 years and loved it for all the reasons that I hated a gas gun.

Now I have 2 SBE II's and like them even more.

If you are hunting - buy a SBE II, if you are shooting clays - buy a Beretta gas gun.


----------



## reconabe (Sep 19, 2005)

I am not as much of a fan of the SBE2 as I am a fan of the M-2 or M1. They cycle faster than the SBE2, because they dont have the 3 1/2 inch chamber. I traded my m1 for and sbe and then traded it back in for another M1. Its a great waterfowl gun.


----------

